# Pk5000z fix revised



## wtraxler (Jul 24, 2013)

Qwest® Modem Configuration Actiontec M1000 
This is the Qwest/CenturyLink Modem PK5000z

_I was advised by *Wand3r3r* that this has nothing to due with changing the rate the modem sends /receives. He says they [telnet connection speed] is not the same [as modem baud rate] and the change has nothing to do with me not having to reboot the router. He said transfer rates have nothing to do with having to reboot the router. The telnet option is under Remote Administration in the routers console_


*Be advised I was only trying to help people out who had the* :banghead: same issue with this modem rebooting itself not me rebooting it :banghead:
Here is a step by step instructions if you are:banghead: running windows 7:banghead: I have not tried this to reset on any other computer yet will update as soon as I do 
the # sign here means Number
Step #1 Plug in router To computer and dsl line Plug it in by using cords and Power source that came with it .
Step # 2 Make sure all cords are plugged into computer and router and power cord is plugged in to both computer and router.
Step #3 Turn on computer 
Step # 4 after computer is loaded up or aka started go to your start button were it says search type in there command It will come up right click on it go down were it says run as administrator 
once the command prompt comes up see if telnet is running type telenet if it says wrong command then its not running so then you due this 
step by step

Here is the answer 
Step#1 I have the fix for it a little tech know how to fix but I can walk you through it .
Step#2 You got to have telnet on your computer or type in run command (wxp)windows 7.
Step#3 You have to go to control panel click on the word programs then go to Turn windows features on or off
Step # 4 once that pops up you check mark telnet then wait for it to complete then .

Step #5 Then go to your browser type in your router ip address and log in to your router once there go to advanced setup go down to were it says remote Management on the left side look for Remote telnet once there you need to enable it then put a user name and password in there make it easy for your self to remember You have too be able to type it in again in the command window then exit out of your rotor once you click apply then go and type in were it says search for windows 7 or xp type command once found you MUST right click and run as administrator once command window opens.

Step #6 Type telnet hit enter then type The letter o 
Then once it shows (to) type your routers ip address like this 
192.168.0.1 or what ever you have set your gateway ip address to. 
Then once you hit enter it's going to ask for user name
Type that in there from what you created in the remote telnet (Hit Enter)
Then password will come up enter the password you put in what you created in the remote telnet.

Then a list of stuff Will come up with numbers on it 








I went by the numbers as to make it easier for you

Menu 24 - System Maintenance

1. System Status
2. System Information and Console Port Speed
3. Log and Trace
4. Diagnostic
5. Backup Configuration
6. Restore Configuration
7. Upload Firmware
8. Command Interpreter Mode
9. Call Control
10. Time and Date Setting
11. Remote Management





Enter Menu Selection Number: 2 Then This Shows up 



Menu 24.2 - System Information and Console Port Speed

1. System Information
2. Console Port Speed

Please enter selection: 2


Menu 24.2.2 - System Maintenance - Change Console Port Speed

Console Port Speed: 9600

Press ENTER to Confirm or ESC to Cancel:

Press Space Bar to Toggle.
till it looks like this 
Menu 24.2.2 - System Maintenance - Change Console Port Speed

Console Port Speed: 115200




Press ENTER to Confirm or ESC to Cancel:

Press Space Bar to Toggle.
Then Press Enter To Confirm Then x out of command

This should take care of the reboot problem I think. They had it set too low causing conflicts and making the router for some unknown reason reboot itself to try too clean its memory I think. I am not the manufacturer of this modem router so whatever it does it seams this seems to fix the reboot problem. There was little difference when I ran a speedtest when set at 9600 vs 112000 baud rates.


:banghead::dance: Have not had any reboots since. See log below


PPP TypePPoE LCP State:UP
IPCP State:UP
Authentication Failures:0
Session Time:1 Days, 3H:33M:23S
Packets Sent:597636
Packets Received:959449
Modem Uptime:1 Days, 3H:34M:13S
*Broadband Status *
DSL LinkStatus Broadband Mode Setting: Multimode Broadband Mode Detected: ADSL2+
DSL Link Uptime 1 Days, 3H:33M:43S
Retrains: 0
Retrains in Last 24 Hours: 0
Loss of Power Link Failures: 0
Loss of Signal Link Failure: 0
Loss of Margin Link Failure: 0
Link Train Errors: 0
Unavailable Seconds 0
Estimated Loop Length: 3038 feet 
TransportStatus VPI: 0 VCI: 32 ATM QoS Class:UBR VLAN:N/A MTU Size: 1492 Packets Sent: 597636
Packets Received: 959449
Error Packets Sent: 0
Error Packets Received: 0
30 Minute Discarded Packets
Downstream:0
30 Minute Discarded Packets
Upstream:0

ChannelStatus Channel Type: Interleaved 
Near End CRC Errors:0
Far End CRC :0
30 Minute Near End CRC :0
30 Minute Far End CRC:0
*Near End RS FEC:66*
Far End RS FEC :0
30 Minute Near End FEC :0
30 Minute Far End FEC:0

LevelsDownstreamUpstream SNR: 22 dB
14 dB
Attenuation: 18 dB
9 dB
Power: 19 dBm
9 dBm
Since i did this Thank YOU William Traxler:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Just for grins and giggles how about you set the console speed back to 9600 and run a few days and post the log for review.

BTW this is more of an indication of a problem [noise] with the telephone line.
"*Near End RS FEC:66*"

FEC is footer error correction

Might want to call Qwest and have them check the line to your residence's demark.


----------

